# Holiday Snow is mom



## Cartoonist 35 (Dec 5, 2016)

A holiday surprise from holiday snow....Well no wonder I'm grippe
I just became a mom of 2 baby bunnies.
My owner is not mad at me he is just surprised.
Well it was nice of my owner to clean my cage in time, my kids will have homes soon.
I thought you all want to hear the news.


----------



## Cartoonist 35 (Dec 5, 2016)

. 

Yes this is me


----------



## Aki (Dec 6, 2016)

Where is the nest? It looks like the rabbits are just laying in wood shavings (which are, by the way, terrible for their lungs and shouldn't be in the cage at all: http://rabbit.org/the-dangers-of-softwood-shavings/).


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Dec 6, 2016)

Yes I agree with aki, the rabbit needs a nest. and as we have told you in the past, 
Wood shavings are HARMFUL to rabbits (of all ages)


----------



## Cartoonist 35 (Dec 6, 2016)

I make place for them


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Dec 6, 2016)

Still, please get rid of the wood shavings. Maybe someone else on here can help with how to take care of them.


----------



## JBun (Dec 6, 2016)

Congratulations on the babies! Mom doesn't look terribly happy in that picture  I hope she's feeling better now that the babies have been born. Also she's a very pretty rabbit.

If mom hasn't built the babies a proper nest, then you will need to give her a hand. You will preferably need some soft grass hay to make the nest and make a little hollow in it for the babies to nestle down in. Then you will need to line it with mom's fur. Usually the mom makes the nest and pulls her own fur prior to having the babies, but if she didn't then you need to carefully try pulling some from her belly area. This will also help expose her nipples to make it easier for the babies to find them to nurse.

The babies need to be checked at least a couple times a day to make sure they are healthy and nursing alright. Momma buns usually only feed once or twice a day and leave the babies alone the rest of the time, so the babies should have a nice full belly at some point in the day. If they start looking like they have wrinkly skin, that usually means mom hasn't fed them and they are dehydrated. She will usually start feeding them within 24-36 hours after birth. If she hasn't then you might need to step in and help mom nurse them. If they go more than 48 hours without nursing, they likely won't make it. This link has some good info on what to do to take care of accidental litters.
http://flashsplace.webs.com/accidentallitters.htm

As the others have mentioned, shavings aren't the best for rabbits, so if you can set things up differently that would be better. Plus with your bun having fluffy fur, you won't have to always deal with the shavings getting caught in her fur. I would suggest using a litter box with something like wood or paper pellet litter, then you could try fleece fabric on the bottom of her cage, as long as she doesn't like to pee on it. This type of set up would also keep her from getting stuff tangled in her fur. If you do try this, you will still need to have a nice little nest for the babies. Usually this would be a nest box big enough for mom to turn around in, filled with the grass hay and lined with mom's fur.

Here is what a proper nest should look like. Good luck and we'd love for you to continue to share pictures with us as the babies grow up.


----------



## Cartoonist 35 (Dec 6, 2016)

Well I did help to make her nest, I gave her a fresh clean old towel in the corner of the cage, 
Holiday snow talking my owner have been checking my babies from time to time I have been feeding them at times when my owner sleeps.
As far I know the babies are plump.


----------



## Cartoonist 35 (Dec 6, 2016)

You this is a first for my owner, this is holiday surprise for him. Lol I seen to be a lit calmer now


----------



## Cartoonist 35 (Dec 7, 2016)

I am crying here I lost one while trying it warn, please don't be so hard in me


----------



## Aki (Dec 7, 2016)

Sorry for you, but I'm not surprised. You just got your bunny, so I'm guessing she's too young to have kits and doesn't know how to take care of them which explains the lack of nest. I think you are lucky that the mother is still alive. I'm pretty sure you got that bunny from a petshop, so the genes of the kits are probably not that good either. You'll have to get Holiday Snow spayed in a few months.

Honestly, I have trouble understanding what you're saying. Could you please try to stop the cutesy 'speak from the rabbit point of view' when you are asking for serious advices because it's not helping. What's your first language?


----------



## Cartoonist 35 (Dec 7, 2016)

Yeah, they told me she was only few months old, but females mature quickly


----------



## katiecrna (Dec 7, 2016)

Sorry for your loss!


----------



## Cartoonist 35 (Dec 7, 2016)

When she is a year old I take to the vet to be spayed


----------



## katiecrna (Dec 7, 2016)

You can get her spayed at 6 months if the vet was comfortable with that.


----------



## Cartoonist 35 (Dec 8, 2016)

I do plan to have her spayed when she is year old.


----------



## Cartoonist 35 (Dec 8, 2016)

Sigh lost both babies, she is too young about babies


----------



## RavenousDragon (Dec 8, 2016)

It takes a lot of work on both the owner's part and the rabbit's part to raise little babies. I'm sorry she lost both kits. Thankfully now that she's not around any males she won't have to deal with all of this again.


----------



## katiecrna (Dec 8, 2016)

sorry about the babies


----------



## Cartoonist 35 (Dec 8, 2016)

She was too young but she is sad


----------

